# Bangs/Fringe...argh, how do I train them so they stay?



## PBunnieP (Mar 10, 2009)

I just changed my part a bit so now my hair is more swept to the side... but IT WONT STAY PUT! I've tried putting in product but that just got all yucky as the day went on, so right now I'm resorting to forcing it to one side with bobby pins.

Any suggestions on "training" bangs/fringe pieces to stay naturally? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nightinggale07 (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_I just changed my part a bit so now my hair is more swept to the side... but IT WONT STAY PUT! I've tried putting in product but that just got all yucky as the day went on, so right now I'm resorting to forcing it to one side with bobby pins.

Any suggestions on "training" bangs/fringe pieces to stay naturally? 

Thanks in advance!_

 

There are two ways to do this:

1) sleep with bobbi pins in at night

2) Blow dry your bangs, brushing the bangs the way you want them to go

Hope this helps!


----------



## luvsic (Mar 10, 2009)

I have had this problem a lot and I'll be checking back to see other suggestions...I have weird hair growth: I have basically a cowlick that's going forward and my hair tends to cover up all of my face, so when my bangs grow out they literally cover my entire face. It really sucks.

I have some advice, but it may not be the best. Either way I hope it helps a little bit.

Take a bobby pin and clip it to the side. Spray a little hairspray on it, and LET IT SIT for about 15 minutes...not any shorter though or it won't work! Your hair should stay to the side then. But I know I have difficult hair, and it falls out eventually. 

Good luck, and I'll keep checking this forum for more suggestions too!


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 10, 2009)

I hate using product in my hair to get bangs to stay. I usually just blow-dry my bangs to my desired shape/position _while the bangs are still wet_. This usually means my bangs are the first thing I blow-dry. Blow in the same direction that you want the bangs to stay, and use a brush so that you don't get bangs that are too flat.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you have a cows lick/widows peak? If so, there's nothing you can do. 

Its better to finger dry (sounds sexy haha) it than use a brush... use your fingers on a low heat/high power whilst your hair is wet and use your fingers to manipulate the hair where you want it to go. You get better precision that way.


----------



## PBunnieP (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Do you have a cows lick/widows peak? If so, there's nothing you can do._

 
Yes I think I've got a widows peak... thats when the side of your hair line shrinks back and the mid part is like v-shape pointing forward? Hm... I never thought about that being the problem for my side part.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 11, 2009)

Spray them with a water gun? LOL [Inside joke]

I always liked palmade, just lightly, it made my bangs stay.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 11, 2009)

If your hair is styled against your growth pattern, it'll be a never-ending battle that you will never win.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 11, 2009)

def try blow drying it in the direction you want. If I don't blow dry my bangs I'm screwed because they just flop every way possible.


----------



## luvsic (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_If your hair is styled against your growth pattern, it'll be a never-ending battle that you will never win._

 
This makes me sad. I'm cursed.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_Yes I think I've got a widows peak... thats when the side of your hair line shrinks back and the mid part is like v-shape pointing forward? Hm... I never thought about that being the problem for my side part._

 
Yep thats a widows peak! Unfortunately theres nothing you can really do. I've been trying for about 6-7 years now to stop my fringe from having a gap in it but it hasn't happened due to my stupid widows peak.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 17, 2009)

I spray my paddle brush with a light hairspray or gel and while my hair is still wet brush them and blow dry at the same time.

Always works for me :nod:


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a cowslick AND a widows peak.. and I just use relaxers/chemical straighteners on them every three weeks or so. I have super fine hair, so I just leave it on about half the time (since they're geared toward ethnic hair, usually). It helps BIG time. I always notice when I don't do it, because I have a huge gap in the middle and two obnoxious curly cowlicks on each side of my bangs. Another thing I'd recommend is mousse wax or a straightening gel. When I use that on wet hair.. and very viciously blow dry them in the proper direction.. it works out. Don't listen to hair stylists when they tell you to use waxes or heavy, sticky products on dry hair. That won't do anything but make it greasy lookin.'


----------

